# Broken clavicle surgery - plate and screws - What would you do?



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

I broke my clavicle badly on April 3 (Not-so_Good_Friday) in a MTB wreck at Mt. Penn. Surgery on April 8th to put in the plate and 6 screws. Sling full time for almost 4 weeks post op (which was this past Monday, May 4). I adhered to that religiously, and it's feeling much stronger now.

Doc said on my follow up sling full time until May 4, and then as needed after that, especially if I am out and about to prevent tripping, for two weeks after that (until May 18, when my next follow up visit is).

At that point I MIGHT be cleared to ride a road bike. I will say it has felt SO much better over the last week. Still not 100% by any means, but much more stable, less painful, and I can move fairly freely so long as I don't go above 90 degrees with my shoulder. I am not sure what it would feel like if I did that, but doc said not to so I haven't tried.

Herein lies my dilemma - Dirt Fest is next weekend, May 14-17. I have been planning on attending for almost a year, and my brother and several other friends are flying in for it.

I am going no matter what. I am going to ride my bike at least between the cabin and the festivities on the road. I am confident I can at least do that.

But dangit I REALLY want to ride trail there so I can see my brother's reaction to those trails (he MTBs in Florida).

I am considering going on a slow and short and very careful ride on the trails Friday the 15th before the crowds get too thick... what would you do?

And because I know everyone will want pics... haha

Pre-op








Post-op


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

Disclaimer, this is my experience, and only take it for that, buuuuuutt... I shattered my collarbone Feb 14th, resulting in a pretty bad fragmented fracture that was tinting the skin and I had ORIF that next Thursday the 19th. I was given a 7" Ti plate with 10 SS screws. I was in a sling for ~10 days, then started moving and exercising AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE to get blood flow and movement to the area. I was riding light road by March 10th and then eased into riding trail by ~March 25th. I am back to pretty much 100% and I haven't had any issues, and I feel I didn't really lose any mobility or strength since I got back as early as I could. I do eat healthy, and increased my Calcium and Magnesium intake. That, and exercising so the blood could circulate through the damaged tissue and bone is what I credit to such a fast recover. I look back now and its pretty crazy to think I was riding 3-4 weeks post surgery. Everyone's body is different, but doctors have to give you the most conservative timeline possible to save themselves and their work they put into your shoulder. There are moto guys who have this surgery, then ride 4-5 days post surgery, but that is on the extreme side obviously. At 4 weeks post surgery, there is significant healing that has occurred, but its nowhere close to being back to the strength to take an impact; however, the plates are extremely rigid these days it is highly unlikely you are going to do anything by moving your shoulder as much as possible. By week 3 I was spending every 30-45 mins moving my shoulder as much as possible. It hurt at first, but that is more the tissue around the bone that was damaged from the surgery.

Again, I am not telling you it is OK to go and ride, I am just sharing my recent recovery.

Here is a pic of my 2 week post op.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow, thank you for the well thought out response. The fact I work in the legal field made me appreciate your "disclaimer," and the fact I have a bachelor's in Nutritional Sciences made me appreciate the Ca and Mg. 

I too have significantly upped my Ca and Mg intake, also Vit D, Omega 3 and 6, and protein. I did that the morning after I broke the bone.  I have also been exercising 5-6 days a week by riding on the trainer doing high intensity interval training, and also walking and hiking a LOT. For the same reasons you mention. 

So I won't put all the weight of my decision on your input alone, but that is very encouraging. 

I was working in the garden a bit the last two days and the should is a bit sore today. But I am thinking it is like you said, the muscles around the bone are probably sore due to the atrophy during the sling wearing. 

Glad you had such a terrific experience with a crappy situation. It's encouraging. Thanks again for weighing in too. 

-Ryan


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Are you willing to return to the O.R. for another surgery if you should mess up this surgery? A second repair would likely have more fragments and be harder to put back together. At 4 weeks post-op your fracture is just starting to heal. It needs another 2 weeks at the minimum. While plates might be strong they're only as solid as how well they were installed, and only your surgeon knows how well he or she put it in.

It's interesting that people often look for permission to do what they know they probably shouldn't. If you do decide to go for it, and you do screw up your surgery, at least hold _yourself_ accountable rather than blaming the surgeon.

http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/broken-clavicle-grrr-437843.html

Edit: After my fracture and ORIF I took to walking around town and hiking in the mountains a lot, which I really hadn't done before. It opened the door to a lot of new terrain and activities for me (exploring bike-free Wilderness areas) so in the big picture I think crashing was beneficial. Glass half-full.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Nat said:


> Are you willing to return to the O.R. for another surgery if you should mess up this surgery? A second repair would likely have more fragments and be harder to put back together. At 4 weeks post-op your fracture is just starting to heal. It needs another 2 weeks at the minimum. While plates might be strong they're only as solid as how well they were installed, and only your surgeon knows how well he or she put it in.
> 
> It's interesting that people often look for permission to do what they know they probably shouldn't. If you do decide to go for it, and you do screw up your surgery, at least hold _yourself_ accountable rather than blaming the surgeon.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the opinion. I agree this is a risk, and it's one I would be taking. My surgeon was awesome and did a fantastic job, and I would absolutely own up to this if something happened.

I suppose we assume the risk of OR every time we get on our bikes, but you are correct, I would prefer to avoid it for a while.

You are also absolutely correct in that I feel this crash was a benefit for the exact same reasons you mentioned. I brushed the dust off some old hobbies, and walked and hiked a lot of areas I never have before. I even discovered a cool old cemetery hidden in my neighborhood that I have ran/rode/drove right by hundreds of times. Never would have seen it had I not been walking. I've start following EPL again since I am not riding on the weekend mornings too. It hasn't been all bad. Honestly being off the bike sucks, but it isn't nearly as tough as I thought it would be.

The only reason I am even considering this is because of the long standing plans we have had for DirtFest, and the fact I really want to see my brother's face on trails like that. But you are correct in that it still might not be worth it.

I will say your observation about the permission to do what I know I shouldn't is interesting. While I agree with you in most instances, in this case I really am trying to see if there is some factor I am missing (pro or con) before trying to decide if I'll risk it.

At this point I honestly don't know. If I do ride, I will keep it to 2-3 miles, and go very carefully and slowly, and the one ride will be it for the weekend. But then I ask myself is going back in a sling/OR/etc worth it for a 2-3 mile ride? Probably not.

We shall see... great thoughts so far. Keep 'em coming.

P.S>- No matter what I can't wait to burn my sling in my firepit.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I hated my sling. Sleeping with that thing on was nearly impossible. The odor from whatever skin prep they used was worse though -- totally nauseating, and I couldn't get the smell out of my nose for weeks.

What I was trying to convey was that your current plate and screws could act as a pry-bar on the mending clavicle and break it further into smaller pieces, and a second repair might not be as good. Once the bone has healed all the way it is strong, but at this point it's still weak and susceptible to reinjury. Tough call, with seeing your brother and all that. Best of luck, whatever you choose.


----------



## classrc (Sep 18, 2011)

I shattered my clavicle (4 pieces, the center section broke out just like yours, but split lengthwise down the middle). I got two plates and six screws. I was told by my surgeon to NOT use a sling, if I didn't need one, starting the day after surgery, so I didn't use one at all. This was to prevent the shoulder from tightening up. I was also told to periodically "load" my arms/shoulders/chest (pushups, etc) to get the healing bone to build density faster, as it reacts to the increased load. Mind you this started off really light... I was back on the trails 8 wks after the crash.

Never needed PT and didn't loose any range of motion. Everyone is different (is are their doctors) so results are bound to be different...


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

So you want to trail ride 6 weeks post op? 

I'd say to early. 

I was riding pavement at 7 weeks but trail seems dangerous due to both the jarring and the risk of fall.

Your risk of fall will be much higher than you realize. Mentally your mind is repeating 'don't crash...... Don't crash' and your body will be stiff and your technique rusty. I even had a fall around week 12 or so (a stupid washout, for exactly this reason) and got extremely lucky not to do any damage. 

Don't risk setting yourself back another 12 weeks man.


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

This injury took me off the bike for 6 months. I have a plate, 8 screws and some steel wire holding it together. I listened to the doctor and therapist and didn't ride even as badly as I wanted to. My shoulder now feels perfect with full mobility. I ride harder and faster than ever now. Take from that what you will.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Ghew! Dang you really made that one count. I see two big brakes and a few fragments!!!! Ouch.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

So last night I rode the MTB around the neighborhood a bit. It was encouraging, but I also realized that my shoulder muscles have atrophied quite a bit. 

I think after that I have decided that I will ride at DirtFest, but only the smoothest trails, only before everyone shows up, and only going pretty slow. And I know I won’t be riding long/far, as I was ready to be off the bike after about 25-30 minutes last night. 

The muscle atrophy definitely means it’ll be awhile before I do any real trail riding. Rocks, roots, and log overs aren’t going to be a reality for a couple/few weeks I think. Which is fine. Thankfully, the trails at DirtFest are very smooth. It’s like a huge 30 mile pump track. But I won’t be going fast enough to pump/jump/etc. 

I did try a bunny hop. That was a bad idea. ahaha


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

So my idea of 3-4 easy miles went quickly out the window. Got 40 miles on trail this weekend and felt great. I even set some PRs on some of the trails. That said I know I tested fate so I won't be riding trail for a couple more weeks. 

Had my follow up this morning and it's looking good. She said I should be able to road bike in 2 weeks and trail in 4 or so. Aside from this past weekend I'll stick to that. 

She also cleared me to run. Which is awesome. Cannot wait. I am SO sick of the trainer, especially after having tastes sweet single track again this past weekend.


----------

